# 3 hours to go....



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

Until Kim gets here with my lil goo's and 2 lil ratties 
I'm a little bit excited :lol:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Not long now, ill be leaving in just over an hour. Ive got to bring the goos in a critter one though as thats the only thing they wont be able to chew out of!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

The goo's temp cage has been set up since yesterday


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

That means my new meeces will be here soon too!!

Thanks so much Kim for being able to bring them to me  x


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

:cornut: anyone know what this icon means ????
looked good !

piccies are required from both of you :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

tagalong said:


> :cornut: anyone know what this icon means ????
> looked good !
> 
> piccies are required from both of you :biggrin:


I use it as an awesome smilie as it is the rock salute 

No worries I don't need any excuse to take pictures


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Im going out the door right nowww, see you both soon  x


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> Im going out the door right nowww, see you both soon  x


See you soon :cornut:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

They are here 
Just settling them in so will grab a few pics soon.

Oh and Kim we defo have 2 boy goo's


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

PICS


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

those hairless boys are gorgeous :001_tt1:

the goo's are cute as well.


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

Aww all of them as so cute. I love degus  If I had room for more I'd have some more! Cute lil critters! Got names for them?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

blade100 said:


> those hairless boys are gorgeous :001_tt1:
> 
> the goo's are cute as well.


They are so snuggly too 



OctodonDegus said:


> Aww all of them as so cute. I love degus  If I had room for more I'd have some more! Cute lil critters! Got names for them?


No names yet, I still have a nameless naked from the last 3 that Kim dropped off :lol:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

ok stop rubbing it in! :lol:

its funny isn't it just how warm nakeds are,my berty boy is so warm so if i get cold i can just use him instead of a water bottle


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Look at your nakeds!!!! Are they girls?? Maybe they could be chico's online girlfriends he he!! I've never had a goo so don't know anything about them. What are their characters like?? They're so coot!!!! He he CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

hehe nope they are ickle boys


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Lovely little boysies and very cute goos
are the boys topaz hoodies ? Blossom has lost her topaz colour -she hasvery very faint markings now !


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

tagalong said:


> Lovely little boysies and very cute goos
> are the boys topaz hoodies ? Blossom has lost her topaz colour -she hasvery very faint markings now !


I think they are, but their markings are very, very faint :001_wub:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww they look like they are settling well, def missing the nakeds a lil bit though, ive woken up to them everyday since they were born  ....but i know they are gonna have an awsome life 

and *tagalong* they have all faded, they were a topaz colour at about 3 weeks old an then it began to vanish??


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> Awww they look like they are settling well, def missing the nakeds a lil bit though, ive woken up to them everyday since they were born  ....but i know they are gonna have an awsome life
> 
> and *tagalong* they have all faded, they were a topaz colour at about 3 weeks old an then it began to vanish??


Thank you so much for bringing them to me hun  Hope your OH didn't suffer from being around all the furries


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Thank you so much for bringing them to me hun  Hope your OH didn't suffer from being around all the furries


No problems , infact i was the one sneezing when i got in the car lol. Oh and my OH was really impressed with all equipment your OH has and is now complaining that i dont let him have stuff . I Let him have 1 of his guitars downstairs on a stand, i think thats enough


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> No problems , infact i was the one sneezing when i got in the car lol. Oh and my OH was really impressed with all equipment your OH has and is now complaining that i dont let him have stuff . I Let him have 1 of his guitars downstairs on a stand, i think thats enough


haha bless him, the front room is technically his studio, that was my peace offering so that I got my animal room :cornut:
It looks empty at the mo cos he has some speakers out on hire


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> haha bless him, the front room is technically his studio, that was my peace offering so that I got my animal room :cornut:
> It looks empty at the mo cos he has some speakers out on hire


Haha well i suppose thats fair, i did think it looked like there was less bits in there today. I keep telling mine that when we get the loft conversion he can stay up there, at the moment im having to watch call of duty as he drove me today......he dosnt seem to realise that when he does that im having a browse on preloved and gumtree Singing:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Does your hubbys play guitars then?
Hope u don't mind me butting in!

It's just my hubby used to have the spare room as his guitar room with amp and all hid bits n bobs.
Then I took over with my rats explorer cage and all there bits n bobs.
My hubby has been turfed out of the "rat room" and he just has his guitar hanging up on the lounge wall and he sold his amp as there was no room for it! Lmao


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

My OH is in a band playing guitar  he also plays the bass, he is a DJ and a music producer :cornut:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

blade100 said:


> Does your hubbys play guitars then?
> Hope u don't mind me butting in!
> 
> It's just my hubby used to have the spare room as his guitar room with amp and all hid bits n bobs.
> ...


Mine plays guitar , his amps and stuff have been put in the loft as theres no room for them in the house lol.

Also thought id best ad im not married yet either  i keep hinting massively though 



B3rnie said:


> My OH is in a band playing guitar  he also plays the bass, he is a DJ and a music producer :cornut:


Woah i never knew that, thats cool, what band is he in? and what sort of music is it? Sorry for all the Qs

Funny how we have all managed to get ourselves a room for our animals


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> Mine plays guitar , his amps and stuff have been put in the loft as theres no room for them in the house lol.
> 
> Also thought id best ad im not married yet either  i keep hinting massively though
> 
> ...


This is the bands fb page https://www.facebook.com/Voidstateband, they are a bit like Evanescence and Lacuna Coil but better :thumbup1:

Best add I'm not married either  although we have lasted longer than many marriages :lol:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Oooh im liking it  the singer reminds me a bit of Darling Violetta they did the theme song for the tv series Angel which i love


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

awww a huge amount of gorgeousness (is that a word?)


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> This is the bands fb page https://www.facebook.com/Voidstateband, they are a bit like Evanescence and Lacuna Coil but better :thumbup1:
> 
> Best add I'm not married either  although we have lasted longer than many marriages :lol:


I've 'liked' their page & will direct hubbs to it as he's really into Evanescence & LC
I don't know why you lot are moaning about living with musicians, it's infinitely less messy than living with a grease monkey


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I've 'liked' their page & will direct hubbs to it as he's really into Evanescence & LC
> I don't know why you lot are moaning about living with musicians, it's infinitely less messy than living with a grease monkey


Have to say I am a huge Evanescence fan, I loooves Amy Lee  
I love living with a musician as it gives me a bit of leverage 

"I'll keep out of your music stuff soo you keep out of the animal stuff. Deal?" :lol:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Your new bubbas are all gorgeous 

Kim I just wanna say thank you soooo much for bringing my meeces to me, they are all gorgeous and so tiny, I've just spent some time with them and they are lovely.
Sorry I had to shove you out of my house so fast! That dodgy WWF guy just would not go away, I shouldn't have let him in but he practically barged past me  My brother got rid of him though!
It was nice meeting you even if it was just for 2 mins!

Hope your doggies were ok 

Sorry bernie for taking over your thread. I have pics of the mice but will post them (on my own thread!) tomorrow as I cant find the camera cable.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

purple_x said:


> Your new bubbas are all gorgeous
> 
> Kim I just wanna say thank you soooo much for bringing my meeces to me, they are all gorgeous and so tiny, I've just spent some time with them and they are lovely.
> Sorry I had to shove you out of my house so fast! That dodgy WWF guy just would not go away, I shouldn't have let him in but he practically barged past me  My brother got rid of him though!
> ...


No problems  im happy they are in a good home. No worries about the weird WWF guy, im guessing he was asking for money, ive had a few at my door before although i claim i am under 18 and my mums not in haha they beleive me everytime. Doggies were fine, i was gone about 4hrs 15mins which is the longest they have ever been left so we went on a huge walk when i got back so i could make it up to them . I look forward to pics!


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I've 'liked' their page & will direct hubbs to it as he's really into Evanescence & LC
> I don't know why you lot are moaning about living with musicians, it's infinitely less messy than living with a grease monkey


My OH is also a paintballer so there is often guns and greasy gun parts about the house and he leaves pots of lube around which i assure you is for the guns but guests dont always see it like that


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> My OH is also a paintballer so there is often, guns and greasy gun parts about the house and he leaves pots of lube around which i assure you is for the guns but guests dont also see it like that


OMG my OH is into Airsoft, his gun collection is silly :lol:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> OMG my OH is into Airsoft, his gun collection is silly :lol:


Haha how weird is that! Mine goes airsoft too sometimes but is far more into paintball he used to play semi pro and now manages a paintball site so if you, your OH and friends ever fancy a day out paintballing let me know


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

Ohh that's great  Although I can imagine being laughed at if I asked them if they wanted to go paint balling, apparently airsofters don't "do" paintball


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Ooooh my OH just said thats because you only play airsoft if your scared of being hurt by paintball... challenge methinks


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

OK I have just had to put a board between the degu cages, it appears that my girls find the new boys very attractive as they are displaying to the boys constantly and the poor boys don't know what to do with themselves 

Once I had blocked their view the girls just walked off and went to bed, the poor boys sat looking longingly at the board :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> Ooooh my OH just said thats because you only play airsoft if your scared of being hurt by paintball... challenge methinks


LOL my OH just said "Challenge excepted" I think we have hit a nerve here :lol:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> OK I have just had to put a board between the degu cages, it appears that my girls find the new boys very attractive as they are displaying to the boys constantly and the poor boys don't know what to do with themselves
> 
> Once I had blocked their view the girls just walked off and went to bed, the poor boys sat looking longingly at the board :lol:


Haha aww bless em


----------

